# For those who have FBO



## bwzr201 (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you think of this treatment plan?I don't have constipation, but sometimes I have a strong urge to BM, and my stools are very loose with undigested particles. I can't feel my gas, and my butt area gets very sweaty after exercise. Sugar has a very large effect on the amount of gas I produce. Watermelon, soda, milk makes me gassy like crazy.I'm currently on a treatment of Rifaximin antibiotics and would like to try the following after:Grapefruit Seed Extract post-antibiotics to reduce SIBO if I have it (My hydrogen breath test came back negative)Digestive enzyme before every meal (I keep seeing undigested food in my stool so maybe digesting it before it gets to the bacteria will help)Metamucil Psyllium husk supplement to make my stools thicker, easier to pass, so I don't have incomplete evacuationDiscuss.


----------



## BlueBird Happy (Apr 18, 2011)

bwzr201, so strange you came up with that combo of things to try. I have slowly added the dig enzymes, fiber, and GSE to my normal supplements over the last two months. I take a long list of things daily to try to help. Only diff is I have added enemas to my morning routine to prevent incomplete evacuation. I know people will jump on me for that, but it is the only thing that works certain days. Keep in touch and tell me your findings. Think it's a logical plan. I might add something in for my liver as well.


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

I been trying the same thing on and off. Avoiding sugar is a big thing imo, not just to avoid feeding bad bacteria but to avoid putting unneeded stress on your body, especially if you are having trouble digesting because taking in too much sugar makes your pancreas work extra hard to keep your blood sugar levels normal.Another thing you may want to try is to maintain proper posture. They mention proper postures effect on the bowels briefly on this webpage.http://www.kansaschirofoundation.org/goodposture-article.htmlBut i also read about it in a medical book dedicated to proper bowel function.I have been going out on random dates, made an effort to reverse my reclusivness and so far the only problems I have had related to my condition appear to be problems caused by my own self perception.No one has complained about smelling anything, including the people i have asked, but there are times I'm sitting in a waiting room with strangers and someone will complain and I feel terrible. I know for sure that I am somewhat better than I used to be but I'm not sure by how much. Not sure If my illness is still a cause for concern socially or if I just have developed OCD over it. To be honest I don't care if i smell a little off and some random stranger throws a fit over it but i want to be able to have a social life and not be an embarrassment to a group of friends or girlfriend.I have been eating a regular American diet lately including pizzas and other junk and still I am told i don't smell, and I have normal bowel movements except i feel as though I haven't completely finished (which i sometimes use an enema for). If I tried eating these kind of things a few years ago people would complain and i would be on the toilet all day with diarrhea. I actually decided to go back on a no sugar fodmap diet just for peace of mind to help me move forward. Thought i would check this site to see if the fodmap diet is posted so here i am.


----------



## bwzr201 (Jun 6, 2011)

BlueBird Happy said:


> bwzr201, so strange you came up with that combo of things to try. I have slowly added the dig enzymes, fiber, and GSE to my normal supplements over the last two months. I take a long list of things daily to try to help. Only diff is I have added enemas to my morning routine to prevent incomplete evacuation. I know people will jump on me for that, but it is the only thing that works certain days. Keep in touch and tell me your findings. Think it's a logical plan. I might add something in for my liver as well.


I've actually found that folding up sheets of toilet paper helps for incomplete evacuation's smell, almost as if you are putting a lid on it. The small amount that isn't completely evacuated goes on the tp, and I switch sheets every hour.


----------



## bwzr201 (Jun 6, 2011)

Reideran said:


> I been trying the same thing on and off. Avoiding sugar is a big thing imo, not just to avoid feeding bad bacteria but to avoid putting unneeded stress on your body, especially if you are having trouble digesting because taking in too much sugar makes your pancreas work extra hard to keep your blood sugar levels normal.Another thing you may want to try is to maintain proper posture. They mention proper postures effect on the bowels briefly on this webpage.http://www.kansaschirofoundation.org/goodposture-article.htmlBut i also read about it in a medical book dedicated to proper bowel function.I have been going out on random dates, made an effort to reverse my reclusivness and so far the only problems I have had related to my condition appear to be problems caused by my own self perception.No one has complained about smelling anything, including the people i have asked, but there are times I'm sitting in a waiting room with strangers and someone will complain and I feel terrible. I know for sure that I am somewhat better than I used to be but I'm not sure by how much. Not sure If my illness is still a cause for concern socially or if I just have developed OCD over it. To be honest I don't care if i smell a little off and some random stranger throws a fit over it but i want to be able to have a social life and not be an embarrassment to a group of friends or girlfriend.I have been eating a regular American diet lately including pizzas and other junk and still I am told i don't smell, and I have normal bowel movements except i feel as though I haven't completely finished (which i sometimes use an enema for). If I tried eating these kind of things a few years ago people would complain and i would be on the toilet all day with diarrhea. I actually decided to go back on a no sugar fodmap diet just for peace of mind to help me move forward. Thought i would check this site to see if the fodmap diet is posted so here i am.


I've read about posture and have found that rocking back and forth while pressing against my lower abdomen has made things much easier. When I do the movement I get the feeling of upset stomach which sends a signal to the brain telling it that a BM is about to come. If I don't do this, usually I can't bm well unless I have a very strong urge to go. Yeah its very strange when symptoms aren't full-blown. I look around to see if people are sniffing, covering nose, trying to distance, but on some days the FBO isn't as bad. I had a girlfriend prior to starting college but I broke up with her because I wanted to remove my insecurities about my FBO and my body. I didn't want to be a boyfriend with FBO.. even though she accepted me for who I was. I'm looking forward to the day I can finally socialize without worry, but until then I've found that focusing on diet, exercising, reading up on self-improvement has kept my life worth living. Keep me posted on how everything goes


----------



## Joseph81 (May 6, 2010)

Hey bwzr201, I pretty much have the same symptoms as yours, lots of gas, loose bowels...Have you taken antibiotics for acne (tetracycline, etc...) in the past?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally enzymes are not going to help with the size of the undigested food in stool. Most of that is the structural parts of the food that enzymes do not break down. Every human has undigested bits in their stool. The looser it is easier those bits are to see.If you want to see less stuff in the stool you need to chew better. What isn't ground up in the mouth will not be ground up anywhere else in the GI tract and no amount of enzymes will grind the food up better. They can help with other issues, but they aren't a substitute for chewing more.


----------

